# Zenith wood chisels



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

I enjoy looking for hand tools at estate sales. Recently I found two Zenith chisels. One is a 1/4" socket chisel 8 3/8" long, the other is a 3/4 socket chisel 7 3/4" long.
Can anyone tell me who made them and when?


----------



## dcarter636 (Jun 22, 2010)

No help here, but I too would like to know more about Zenith. I have a Zenith chisel that is very similar to the Stanley #720 pattern excepting the socket, which has a different taper angle.


----------



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks dcarter636 I had given up any answer
GEMNW Ted, Oregon


----------



## MarshallCairns (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you have got your answer so, can you give me information about that who made zenith wood chisels. From, my experience, I can say that Heath Zenith is synonymous with quality, integrity and innovation around the globe.


----------



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Marshall - Zenith was a name used by Marshall Wells Hdw. Co.
They were one of the largest hardware Co. in the U.S. They were major interest holders in chains such as Coast to Coast Hdw.
If you google "Marshall Wells Hdw. Co" you will find info. about them.
Thanks for the interest.
Ted, GEMNW


----------

